# looking for work in dubai



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

hi I am looking for work in dubai still in england but may be part of a team or not depending family is still in uk. my current job is rebar manager for one of the largest precast companies in uk. Any Ideas Or contacts would be very gratefull


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a rebar manager?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't understand the first sentence.

Punctuation is such a useful thing....

-


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a rebar manager?


precast steel reinforcement bar hence "rebar" with all aspects of on and off site steel fixing etc.


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I didn't understand the first sentence.
> 
> Punctuation is such a useful thing....
> 
> -


ta thanks for english lesson


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DAMO666 said:


> precast steel reinforcement bar hence "rebar" with all aspects of on and off site steel fixing etc.


I work in construction (I'm QS - would have priced it at some point! ) so I do know what a rebar is but I'm quite curious as to what a rebar manager does! So, what would be the typical duties of a rebar manager?


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

this may take a while but here goes: I look after all the drawings and schedules on the currant days production making sure there are no drawing errors etc. Then distribute them to the cuter then the steel bar bender. Then quality check progress with fixers and finished completion of the task, sign off . Plus targeting fixers etc strengths. Right person for right job. procument of steel bars and wire etc and 101 things that goes on daily . but mainly make sure the completed steel cage if precast stair flight of landing or wall etc is correct first time so less time for ill fitting moulds.


----------

